# Something else I have to make...



## pianomanpj (Jul 8, 2015)

No, I haven't made one of these yet, but I like it! Simple, yet ingenious! :biggrin:


----------



## thewishman (Jul 8, 2015)

What a good idea!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. I know some who will love them.


----------



## Jim Smith (Jul 8, 2015)

Great, I'll' use it for my Kindle

Jim Smith


----------



## CREID (Jul 8, 2015)

Jim Smith said:


> Great, I'll' use it for my Kindle
> 
> Jim Smith


 I wonder if they make one for my Nook.:music:


----------



## Fay Prozora (Jul 8, 2015)

That is interesting. and a good idea. Clever.. Fay


----------



## Mr Vic (Jul 9, 2015)

What kind of speakers does it come with?

NOT!


----------



## CREID (Jul 10, 2015)

Mr Vic said:


> What kind of speakers does it come with?
> 
> NOT!


 Where do you plug in the earbuds.:hypnotized:
Curt


----------



## CREID (Jul 10, 2015)

If you don't mind me asking, what size hole did you drill or carve for the thumb? Is there a finish on it? Some finishes might soak into the paper. Paper? What a concept for a book. Audible.com should try that.
And yes, I plan on copying it (one for my Mom and one for my Aunt).
Curt


----------



## flyitfast (Jul 10, 2015)

Now, if you make it out of plexiglass, then you can read thru it and not have to move it to read the last few lines.............................!!  :-}


----------



## pianomanpj (Jul 10, 2015)

I haven't actually made one (yet!), but I imagine that the hole would have to be at least one inch to accommodate my thumb. I could only hazard a guess as to the finish, but I think any good spray-on poly would be good.



CREID said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what size hole did you drill or carve for the thumb? Is there a finish on it? Some finishes might soak into the paper. Paper? What a concept for a book. Audible.com should try that.
> And yes, I plan on copying it (one for my Mom and one for my Aunt).
> Curt


----------



## Curly (Jul 10, 2015)

He was making a toggle, while CA finishing glued it to his thumb and hasn't been able to get it off. Biggest problem now is going to the bathroom.


----------

